# Got an 06 today, its stalling



## 06Goat88Rc (Jun 2, 2013)

*Got an 06 gto, now coolant leaK, + mysterious starting*

Just bought an 06 gto today, 49000 miles, 6spd, all stock except a Knn filter. Never owned a manual, or a fast car, but I have been a fan of the gto for a long time. 
Ran good today except for when I got home, started stalling and studdering at low speed. I revved it up a bit and took off again and that is when my traction control went off. I could not turn it back on again until the car was shut off and back on, then everything worked normal. Troubleshooting this problem led me to this site, and now i have an idea that it might be the MAF sensor malfunctioning,, seeing as i have a knn also. Kind of a scary thing to happy to my car on the first day i own it. 
Anyways, Im new here, thanks for any help in advance, im sure i will be here often now :cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Over oiled filters are a fairly common problem and affect fueling. Buy a MAF cleaner and CAREFULLY spray the MAF sensor and let it dry. Also double check the MAF connector


----------



## 06Goat88Rc (Jun 2, 2013)

*Yep*



svede1212 said:


> Over oiled filters are a fairly common problem and affect fueling. Buy a MAF cleaner and CAREFULLY spray the MAF sensor and let it dry. Also double check the MAF connector


I had autozone pull the codes today and sure enough the maf popped up as being intermittent. Since the car has a warranty that covers this, i think i will just get a free replacement and start new. I cant seem to figure out how to disconnect the wire anyways, im used to working on my old school truck, not all this new fangled computer stuff.. Im glad i found this site though, i have a similar site for my ramcharger and it has been so usefull:cool


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The wires plug straight into the MAF. A new one should fix it but hopefully it isn't an over oiled filter issue that could contaminate the new MAF. FWIW these newfangled computer" cars are easier to work on than all but the oldest school cars.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
Seen this many times. Replacing the MAF sensor could lead to the same codes. 
I would clean the K&N air filter again being careful not to over oil it, clean the MAF sensor with the right cleaner, re-set the codes and go from there.


----------



## 06Goat88Rc (Jun 2, 2013)

I see the wire going into the MAF, but I dont want to break it, it doesnt seem to want to come out, it doesnt just unplug, there is usually a safety of some sort and i cant figure it out lol. The MAF is a 2 inch long section of the intake tube right? on my knn it butts right up next to the box so oil seems like a reasonable cause, the filter looks pretty dry though. I drove about 50 miles today on and off like 8 times and never had a problem. I think i will do some exploratory surgery tomorrow if i can get the damn wire to disconnect. i wanted to clean the filter and tube up anyhow because the dealership left it looking kind of crappy.

Oh and also, what could i clean the MAF with, without having to go to autozone again.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Only use MAF sensor cleaner, others can screw it up and damage it.
If you can post a pic of the plug we can tell you how to get it off.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LS2 has a 5 wire MAF plug that's linear and it is right at the MAF. There's just little clip like things you bend out a bit with a small screwdriver. If you clean a filter and re-oil I always suggest laying it on an old bath towel out in the sun for an afternoon to wick out any excess.


----------



## 06Goat88Rc (Jun 2, 2013)

I bought some maf cleaner this morning and i think the screwdriver under the catch of the wire will work just fine. Thank you guys for the help, ill let you know if this fixes my problem when i can get around to cleaning it later today


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you take it back to the dealer they may not stand behind the MAF if the K&N air filter is on there. If the PO gave you the original air filter be sure to put that back on before going.


----------



## 06Goat88Rc (Jun 2, 2013)

well, i seem to have it fixed. i took everything apart, sprayed it down, put it back together and it is running great. hopefully this problem wont rear its head later down the road. It is funny how rewarding and comforting it is to know Exactly what the problem was and know that it is fixed. i have pictures too


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Cool. Your pictures don't work tho. Get a Photobucket account and upload there. Then you copy for the "" link and post it here. The code will look like this IMG]http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l40/svede1212/DSCN0514_zps9322fbe4.jpg[/IMG . . . I took the [ and ] brackets off the beginning and the end and will show up like this.

[IMG]http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l40/svede1212/DSCN0514_zps9322fbe4.jpg


----------



## 06Goat88Rc (Jun 2, 2013)

I think it worked:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes it did ! :cheers


----------



## 06Goat88Rc (Jun 2, 2013)

now ive got another problem! when i go to start the car in the morning, turn the key.... click, turn click, turn click. take key out, jiggle the gear shift, clutch, and anything else, CLICK. say a prayer and try one more.... VROOOM!! I guess i will start with the obvious, clean up the battery and connections, maybe get the battery tested later. but once it starts once, i can start the car a million times and not have the problem again until next morning


----------



## 06Goat88Rc (Jun 2, 2013)

well, the goat started doing the same problem again today... the problem might be in the connector to the maf so i will try to clean that tomorrow. i might just grab a new maf and see if that fixes it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

From what you stated it sounds like the motor is not turning over when you turn the key. The MAF won't have anything to do with that. Starter or starter relay would be most likely then.


----------



## 06Goat88Rc (Jun 2, 2013)

svede1212 said:


> From what you stated it sounds like the motor is not turning over when you turn the key. The MAF won't have anything to do with that. Starter or starter relay would be most likely then.


yes, i put in a new maf today, miles will tell if that solved the problem for good. 

On the other note, yes it wont turn over. I hear a click from the starter (the solenoid) im guessing, but it wont even turn an inch, its just 1 click for every turn of the key. it usually takes me a minute or two to get it to finally go. after it starts though it is good for all day, start it a million times and it will never have a problem. the starter seems to sound normal, strong, ect. 

Oh and the only other problem this car has might be the worst... today when i was putting in the maf at autozone, a slight trickle of smoke and the smell of burnt coolant was coming up from behind the motor on the drivers side . it doesnt seem to happen all the time, but if i turn the heat on i can notice the smell from outside the car.


----------



## 06Goat88Rc (Jun 2, 2013)

i bought some stop leak copper stuff, im going to try it out and see if it still leaks. I did some more testing today and it really does seem like i can only smell and see the smoke if i have used the heater during that drive.


----------



## 06Goat88Rc (Jun 2, 2013)

Took a long time to get going this morning. Maybe 25 key turn attempts. I reached down and tried to tap on the starter and i could feel that the solenoid was warm to the touch but the starter was cold. I think the solenoid is working it seems like the connection between it and the starter is a little sketchy.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

06Goat88Rc said:


> i bought some stop leak copper stuff, im going to try it out and see if it still leaks. I did some more testing today and it really does seem like i can only smell and see the smoke if i have used the heater during that drive.


You're not serious, are you? 'Stop leak copper stuff'?? I wouldn't even use that stuff in a water-cooled lawnmower! If you have a coolant leak, find it and fix it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree, you'll only clog up the heater core and radiator, plus you'll still have the original problem to repair.


----------



## 06Goat88Rc (Jun 2, 2013)

Rukee said:


> I agree, you'll only clog up the heater core and radiator, plus you'll still have the original problem to repair.


crap,,,, to late i guess. the leak is small though, there is no visible fluid, only smoke and smell, and only when i use the heater, which is weird because the smoke is on the drivers side. 

i dont have much money because i just paid 15000 of the 18000 for this car, so i cant afford a repair that will result in heads coming off or something. 

On the starting problem.... the starter is bad, so i am going to have it warranty repaired at the shop.


----------



## 06Goat88Rc (Jun 2, 2013)

ive been looking around, it seems that a head gasket or intake manifold gasket job is actually kind of cheap for these ls2 motors. 400-600 bucks.. im going to run it some more when i get it back from the shop, but if the problem persists or gets worse, that is most likely what the problem is going to be. I cannot think of any other way that coolant would be on the rear right of the motor other than if it was coming from inside it somewhere. all the heater hose is on the passenger side, all the other stuff is at the front of the motor..... idk, i need the car back from the shop so i can inspect and do more tinkering. Im just bouncing some ideas off you guys here lol, im bored without my new toy...:willy:


----------



## 06Goat88Rc (Jun 2, 2013)

well the shop tried for two days in a row to duplicate the starting problem, and of course the stubborn bastard fired up perfect every time. Sooo i have it back now, no fix for the starting problem yet.


----------

